# Shooting Hours



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

So how many of you bowhunters actually leave your stand the second your watch hits 1/2 hour past sundown???????

The reason I'm asking this is becuase it is law to be on your way out of stand/blind as soon as shooting hours are over. Now I see why they would make this rule, so people can't shoot past hours, but seriously, with a bow, I have a hard time seeing deer right at that time anyways!!!

2nd 1/2 hour past sunset is the prime time for deer movement, I really don't like walking to my pickup when deer are 50 yards from my stand and probably walking in my direction,

I always, always wait about 1/2 hour past shooting hours before I walk out of stand, always

I will probably still sit in stand past shooting hours as not to scare deer, just wonder what your guys thoughts are on the subject, most of my buddies didn't have a clue it was illegal. kinda weird, for bowhunting


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

that is a crock of crap it's not like you are going to shoot a deer 1/2 hour after legal shooting hours


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

My bow is cased on the tailgate at the stroke of sunset. :wink:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hey goldy's pal, from now on, me and you both buddy :lol: :gag:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I was unaware this was illegal. As long as I am not freezing to death, I sit a minimum 1/2 past sunset if not a little longer.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If the DNR can actually prove that I was shooting deer after DARK with a BOW my hat is off to them. I don't sit out there all night, but if coming down means I'm going to spook deer, I'm staying in the tree.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

sounds like most of us are on the same page, how about the game and fish's views on this subject?????? Doug????


----------

